# Shrimp & Petrified Wood - 12G Long



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

*Latest Photo - 03 August, 2013*

*****​*
Flooded:* 19 July, 2013

*Equipment:
*

Mr. Aqua MA-730, 12 gallon long
Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED+ 36-48"
Eheim 2213
Stainless steel filter guard by H4N
*Substrate:* CaribSea Eco-Complete (Planted Black Fine 0.25-3mm, 40lbs)

*Hardscape:*


Petrified wood: extinct species of tree, Araucarioxylon arizonicum, from the Triassic period (200+ million years ago)
"Rock Wood" granite with lots of small flecks of mica
*Flora:* Glosso (Glossostigma elatinoides)

*Fauna: *Became Cherry Shrimpville as of August 3rd


*****​
So I'm just getting this started up but here are a couple shots of my 12G long that will live on the elevated counter space between my kitchen and dining area.

I suspended the LED lighting with fishing line to keep the rimless look intact.

The Glosso was grown by forum member Da Plant Man. I ordered 20 1x1in units.

Once the heterotrophic bacteria bloom ends I'll start the proper tank conditioning. Hopefully the Glosso will have filled in and rooted more properly by then.

This will be a lower tech tank - no CO2























































​
Stainless steel filter guard crafted by forum member H4N will protect the little shrimp guys soon be living in the tank:


----------



## gmoses (Sep 22, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I love it! The more I see petrified wood the more I like it.


----------



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

Stunning! I have an lfs near me that sells lots of petrified wood... that tank and super clean looking!


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

The eBay seller *grandmuddy3344* was my petrified wood source. Very much recommended and seems to have a steady supply up for auction.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

very clean looking tank!


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

No big deal just some 200 million year old wood... 

Looks great, i love the look of long tanks!


----------



## andrewjohn007 (May 8, 2013)

Heels-Yay! Petrified wood, Current USA, Eco-Complete, Glosso... It must be a Florida thing. 

Subscribed.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Great looking tank! Piece on the right is Epic!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Very very nice! those rocks are stunning! 

and the filter guard  LOL!!!

Does the " rock wood" alter water parameters>?


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

h4n said:


> Does the "rock wood" alter water parameters?


To the best of my knowledge its composition should be inert & tank-friendly.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

Great photos. What type of camera?


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

Mike00726 said:


> Great photos. What type of camera?


Thanks! Nikon D5000 w/ a Nikkor 35mm 1.8


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

travelvice said:


> Thanks! Nikon D5000 w/ a Nikkor 35mm 1.8


I expect to see plenty of photo updates.


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

*Two Weeks*

Hit the two week mark and dumped 70 cherry shrimp into the tank this evening. It's a Smörgåsbord presently, with decaying plant and bio-film goodies in every nook and cranny to gobble up.

As expected the Glosso had a huge die-off transitioning into a submersed environment, but is doing great with loads of new growth. I'm not dosing with any ferts or CO2.

































































​


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucky you, you seem to have gotten a few berried females! Betcha that 70 will double in no time!!! Tank is looking great btw, hope the glosso recovers soon for ya!

Also I'm a huge fan of the pertified wood. I went on a weekend trip to Put in Bay and seen some for sale there. I had no idea it cost what it did,.... wowza! Now when I look at this tank all I see is dollar signs, lol.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

VERY BEAUTIFUL TANK!!!

Petrified wood is awesome! This is one of my favorite 12g L!!!

Can't wait to see the glosso recover fully!

Keep up the great work!
Drew


----------

